# Gwinnett Co. GA Young F Blk/Tan ID 25885



## Gwenhwyfair

Lots of shepherds in Gwinnett lately. 

Young black/tan female. She's a beauty. She looks too good to be just an unwanted stray too? 

Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

This shelter is depressing the heck out of me (should say the irresponsible people who LIVE in this county are depressing the heck out of me... WAY too many dogs in this shelter)



Animal ID # is 25885
I am a FEMALE, PEN 195 - GERMAN SHEPHERD
The shelter thinks I am A BABY
I will be available for adoption starting on 07/20/2012
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Hi Maggie, 

It is sad but we're near ATL so they get a lot of dogs.

The shelter really does try to help dogs find a home. I'm working with all my contacts and cross posting everywhere and calling my GSD friends. A friend of mine has contacted CPR (Carla Brown's group) so hopefully we'll get these girls into good homes.

btw- I tried like heck to figure out how to hyperlink to the gwinnett listing and couldn't get it to work. Thank you for helping with the additional info!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> It is sad but we're near ATL so they get a lot of dogs.
> 
> The shelter really does try to help dogs find a home. I'm working with all my contacts and cross posting everywhere and calling my GSD friends. A friend of mine has contacted CPR (Carla Brown's group) so hopefully we'll get these girls into good homes.
> 
> btw- I tried like heck to figure out how to hypelink to the gwinnett listing and couldn't get it to work. Thank you for helping with the additional info!!


Yeah the hyperlink won't work for me either. I'm trying to get the dogs up on the German Shepherd Dog Rescue of Georgia FACEBOOK site but having trouble posting there too...

https://www.facebook.com/GermanShepherdDogRescueOfGeorgia


----------



## llombardo

This makes me sad She reminds me of mine...alot!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I ended up cutting pasting info and uploading the pic from my PC onto my facebook.

It seems like there used to be a way to hyperlink to individual dogs from the gwinnett site. 

My friend may pull one of the young females tomorrow.


----------



## kbella999

What a beauty she is. I hope she is able to find a good home soon. Hard to imagine anyone not wanting her.


----------



## Beau

I just spoke to the shelter. Both of the dogs, pen 195 and pen 197 have a hold on them for adoption. A private citizen is adopting both. 

The shelter said they have received numerous calls from people all over the country who wanted to adopt those dogs.

Glad they are safe!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Thanks for the update.

I just got off the phone with my friend, just so happens she's at the shelter right now meeting the dogs.

She'll confirm with staff in person that these girls are safe.

The senior female is cross posted, hopefully she'll get pulled too.



Beau said:


> I just spoke to the shelter. Both of the dogs, pen 195 and pen 197 have a hold on them for adoption. A private citizen is adopting both.
> 
> The shelter said they have received numerous calls from people all over the country who wanted to adopt those dogs.
> 
> Glad they are safe!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

My friend visited the dogs, they are adorable healthy social youngsters. She confirmed with the shelter staff the dogs will be pulled tomorrow. Also can confirm they are going to a very knowledgeable GSD home.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Confirmed with Gwinnett shelter this girl was adopted.


----------

